# Surgery



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I see the surgeon tomorrow for my pre-op appointment. surgery is scheduled for the 23rd. Did anyone have lymph nodes removed during TT? What can I expect?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tina said:


> I see the surgeon tomorrow for my pre-op appointment. surgery is scheduled for the 23rd. Did anyone have lymph nodes removed during TT? What can I expect?


Hi, Tina. Good luck w/your surgery. I never had the TT so I hope others come along to comment.


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

I had 8 removed. I knew he was going to remove 6 but he took 8. Don't know why and I don't think it makes a difference one way or another to me. Wish I was more help!


----------

